# Laptop braucht 30 min zum hochfahren



## Krontos95 (9. November 2009)

Hallo PCGHE User 
habe folgendes Problem mit meinem Laptop 
Er braucht 30 minuten zum Hochfahren und wenn ich dan das Passwort eingebe und bestätige bleibt der Bildschirm weiß wisst ihr woran das liegen könnte? 
thx im vorhaus
Krontos95


----------



## >xXx<AG (9. November 2009)

Hört sich stark nach einem Treiberproblem an, ich tippe mal auf die Netzwerkkarte.


----------



## midnight (9. November 2009)

Was für ein Laptop mit was für einem Betriebsystem hast du denn da?

so far


----------



## Krontos95 (10. November 2009)

hp pavilion dv5000 mit windows xp aber is son programm drauf damits ausiht als wärs mac betriebsysthem


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2009)

ja gt, das könnte natürlich an diesem programm liegen... mein erster rat wäre eh gewesen: treiber kontrolliere, programme, die beim start ausgeführt werden, mal aus dem systemstart nehmen - und wenn es nix hilft mal mit ner knoppixCD linux booten. wenn das dann wiederum geht, windows neu drauf, weil da dann wohl was zerschossen wäre.


aber dann nimm dieses prorgramm doch mal aus dem systemstart. START, ausführen, _msconfig_ eingeben und dann enter - da bei "systemstart" dann das häkchen von dem macdesign-tool entfernen.


----------



## Krontos95 (10. November 2009)

würd ich machen allerdings bleibt der bildschirm ja weiß nach dem login


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2009)

abgesichter modus geht auch nicht?


----------



## Krontos95 (11. November 2009)

was ist den der abgesicherte modus?


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2009)

beim booten F8 drücken, am besten drück es einfach dauernd, bis dann so ein auswahlmenü erscheint. das ist ein modus, wo nur windows mit standardtreibern geladen wird und keine zusatzprogramme gestartet werden.


----------

